# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist - FT Optometrist north of San Diego

## MichaelGuessford

*MD/OD practice in Encinitas, CA seeking full time Optometrist*
This practice seeks a doctor to provide eye care to patients utilizing the fullest extent of their license.
*Key highlights of the practice:*
           OCT, Retinal Camera, Visual Field
           80% of patients need pathology exams
           Tech does medical history and pre-test patients
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*
           See 20-25 patients a day
           Work hours: Monday  Friday
           Perform medical and comprehensive eye health vision examinations
           Diagnose ocular disease and vision disorders
           Handle mild-to-moderate glaucoma cases
           DEA licensed & TPA certified
           CA licensed
           Fellowship training preferred
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*
           Very competitive compensation structure
           Benefits include Health, Dental, Malpractice Insurance, CE, Paid Holidays, PTO, sick days
           W-2 Employee
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment

----------

